# zugriff auf handy-microfon



## 123benny (4. Mrz 2006)

hallo, 

möchte eine kleine handy-applikation schreiben, bei der ich zugriff auf das microfon benötige. ich möchte festellen können wie laut das eingangssignal am microfon ist. (analog zu flash activitylevel ;-)  )

geht das? wäre für links/tipps/etc. mehr als dankbar..


gruß benny


----------



## Oskar (5. Mrz 2006)

hm..
schau dir mal die Mobile Media API an. Die sollte dafür zuständig sein. Hab jetzt auf die Schnelle auch kein Beispiel gefunden.

gruß Oskar


----------



## 123benny (7. Mrz 2006)

@oscar

ja, da kämpfe ich mich auch schon durch... allerdings ohne wirkliche ergebnise zu bekommne...

totzdem danke ;-)


----------

